# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Lllreptile store

## poaponies

I recently bought crickets from there I bought because of the price like 500 for 17.95 which included shipping but I was wondering if anybody bought crickets from there before and if so did ever have problems with it 
thanks for reading my ?

----------


## Kurt

I have bought frogs from them and they're perfect as can be.

----------


## scribbles

> I have bought frogs from them and they're perfect as can be.


 So have I, no crickets though.

----------


## missclick

have any of you bought frogs from Josh's frogs?

I cant decide if i want to buy baby amazon milk frogs from LLL or adult ones from Josh's

----------


## Kurt

I bought my blue darts from him.

----------


## jelkins

Just order and ornate from them and it should be arriving tomorrow afternoon.  I'll post again to convey my experience once the frog arrives, but their service was quite good as of now.

----------


## jelkins

Just recieved my C. ornata order from LLLReptile..Arrived nice and healthy, tiny little dude, about the size of a quarter.  Quick service and no complaints.

----------


## Kurt

Good news to hear.

----------


## ruletka

I have bought 1000 crickets from there.They were fine,It came with some peach :? or some cricket food which was nice. There isnt any problems  :Big Grin:  and I have bought a few frogs from there,they arrived healthy.

----------


## bshmerlie

I just bought a very small baby Red Eye Leaf Frog from them at the Anaheim reptile show last weekend.  He is very small but is very healthy and eating and pooping well.

----------


## Kevin1

I've bought a Grammostola Pulchra from their store in Oceanside. It wasn't a bad experience.

----------

